# installare gentoo

## kalgan

ciao ragazzi da circa 3 mesi ho messo ubuntu sul mio pc ed ho cominciato a fare pratoica con linux,imparando i comandi fondamentali della linea di comando.mi affascina molto la distro gentoo e dato che sto per togliere definitivamente dalla partizione windows,avrei voglia di mettere gentoo,per provarlo,smanettarci ed imaparare un po di cose..secondo voi il salto è troppo precoce?è solo una distro per super esperti o potrei imparae anche io?

----------

## pierino_89

Gentoo dal punto di vista della difficoltà è il penultimo step, dato che dopo c'è solo LFS (che di per sé non è molto più difficile, è solo tremendamente più scomoda), quindi tre mesi di ubuntu mi paiono un po' pochini, se non hai altre basi.

L'installazione di gentoo è molto formativa, impari un sacco di cose, ma se non sei in grado di compilare un kernel funzionante (senza il quale non puoi avviare il tuo nuovo sistema) tutto ciò che otterrai sarà fastidio e frustrazione.

Non lo dico così a caso, sono riuscito a far avviare gentoo solo al quarto tentativo, a mesi di distanza e partendo da capo ogni volta.

Su ubuntu mi pare ci sia make-kpkg (o almeno, un tempo c'era) per compilare il kernel in un comodo pacchetto .deb, documentati e quando sarai in grado di fare un kernel che funziona davvero avrai i requisiti minimi per iniziare   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kalgan

grazie mille!!!consigli dunque  di fare un po di esperienza con ubuntu,oppure mi consigli di utilizzare una distro intermedia come debian?

----------

## pierino_89

Di base non cambia nulla, perché (come ti renderai conto) a parte il gestore dei pacchetti non ci sono grandi differenze tra le distribuzioni binarie. Cambiano le versioni, cambia quel che c'è già installato di base, magari c'è un sistema di init diverso, ma non c'è molto altro. La shell sarà sempre una shell, e KDE sarà sempre KDE.

Sicuramente Debian viene fornita con meno roba e ha meno meccanismi di autorilevamento delle periferiche, quindi prima che funzioni molto sta a te. Dipende se vuoi imparare dalla scomodità (Debian), o se preferisci rompere le cose che funzionano e poi aggiustarle (Ubuntu)   :Razz: 

----------

## kalgan

quindi secondo te con debian non imparerei nulla che non posso imparare con ubuntu?

a livello generale,magari anche di esperienza personale cosa puo essere piu formativo?cioè tu come ci ei arrivato a  gentoo?

----------

## pierino_89

No, lungi dal dire questo, ho un sacco di server Debian, ma ho sempre ritenuto che il rilascio stabile sia "troppo stabile" per un utilizzo desktop.

Ora è già meglio, però il software tende ad essere indietro di parecchie versioni per garantirne la perfetta funzionalità, e se volessi usare driver grafici all'ultimissima versione o cose simili potresti avere dei problemi.

Installare Debian senza interfaccia grafica, installare tutta la parte grafica a mano, configurare i servizi e installare i driver mancanti, sono tutte cose che ti insegnano molto. Ma generalmente a quel punto vuoi avere cose tipo Firefox, codec audio e video all'ultima release, driver video all'ultima versione rilasciata, e qui in genere inizi ad aggiungere sorgenti esterne fino ad avere... Ubuntu   :Very Happy: 

Solo che generalmente qualche cosa va storto prima e si riparte   :Cool: 

Questa è stata la mia esperienza, ma era il 2007, erano i tempi dei driver ATI che non facevano funzionare gli effetti grafici, del "non si può scrivere su NTFS", del flash player che si piantava ogni 5 minuti e magari invertiva il rosso col blu, di MSN che ogni settimana cambiava protocollo e non si connetteva più il client. Ora è tutto più tranquillo, ma qualche sfiga capita sempre   :Very Happy: 

Anche Gentoo ha un rilascio stabile con una politica simile, però è molto facile mescolare software dal rilascio stabile, dal rilascio testing e dal rilascio instabile (hardmasked) senza fatica. E si può sempre tornare indietro   :Cool: 

----------

## kalgan

calcola che io avrei ubuntu come S.O. principale,solo vorrei una distro secondaria nella partizione(dato che a breve tolgo windows),per imparare un po di piu(ubuntu mi sembra,molto,troppo plug and play..)diciamo,una distro piu "seria" a cui dedicherei max 50-60 gb del mio had(ne ho 640,di cui 150 ad ubuntu e irestanti a windows,che dopo la sua eliminazione dedicherò in una partizione dati...)detto questo secondo te farei bene o sono fuoristrada?

----------

## pierino_89

Più sistemi operativi sono una cosa futile, se ne usa sempre uno per volta e alla fine tendi a prediligerne uno solo (perché ci hai sopra tutti i settaggi ben fatti e i programmi che ti servono). Fai una macchina virtuale, piuttosto.

Oppure puoi provare a installare Gentoo, ma dai una lettura rapida al manuale di installazione prima di iniziare, almeno ti rendi conto di quali siano i tuoi punti deboli prima di fare danni. Gentoo si installa da un sistema operativo preesistente, quindi dato che hai già una ubuntu installata hai un buon punto di partenza. Tanto se ti serve solo per imparare, non c'è fretta che funzioni   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kalgan

ho gia virtual box..che ne dici potrei installare li nuova distro per smanettarci sopra?andrei direttamente con gentoo oppure debian?

----------

## pierino_89

Assolutamente... Almeno, se non ti funziona internet dalla macchina virtuale sai come cercare informazioni   :Razz: 

Con quale iniziare... Boh, quello devi deciderlo tu   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kalgan

sarei indeciso tra gentoo e debian..consigli?   :Very Happy:   :Idea: 

----------

## pierino_89

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1

Questo è il manuale di installazione di Gentoo. Se ti è oscuro, installa debian   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kalgan

la guida mi sembra comprensibile,tranne per una questione fondamentale:dato che devo installarlo su macchina virtuale vorrei capire come scaricare il file iso,dal momento che sulla guida parla solo di installazione tramite cd o dvd immagine....

----------

## fturco

L'ISO lo devi scaricare dal tuo attuale sistema operativo (Ubuntu, mi pare di aver capito). Poi lanci VirtualBox e connetti l'ISO al CDROM virtuale.

EDIT: In alternativa all'ISO ufficiale (se hai problemi) puoi anche utilizzare System Rescue CD. La procedura di installazione è identica.

----------

## kalgan

ultima cosa:non riesco a trovare la iso di gentoo via internet....potete postarmi un link per il download?

----------

## fturco

A seconda della tua architettura:

http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/autobuilds/current-iso/

http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/x86/autobuilds/current-iso/

EDIT: Basta andare su http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml

----------

## kalgan

si quel link lo avevo trovato,solo che non riesco a capire quale file devo scaricare da quell'elenco...per architettura non saprei ho un i3 dovrebbe eessere la x86 se non sbaglio..

----------

## fturco

L'Intel Core i3 è senz'altro un amd64, per cui: http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/autobuilds/current-iso/install-amd64-minimal-20131010.iso. 

Gli altri file che vedi sono le tre versione dello stage3 (multilib, no-multilib, x32); avrai bisogno di una di esse durante l'installazione di Gentoo. Anticipando la tua prossima domanda  :Smile:  ti consiglio di scaricare lo stage3 multilib, però da questo altro indirizzo: http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/autobuilds/current-stage3/stage3-amd64-20131031.tar.bz2 (è infatti una versione più recente). Non è necessario scaricare lo stage3 subito però; fallo quando la guida per l'installazione ti dirà di farlo.

----------

## kalgan

grazie mille per la disponibilità  :Very Happy:  adesso provo ad installarlo  :Smile:  lo sto installando come detto in qualch epost fa su macchina virtuale..la procedura di installazione non cambia vero?cioè il file iso che sto scaricando è quello che devo caricare sulla macchina,mentre lo stage3 dove devo caricarlo?

perchè dal manuale parla solo di installazione da cd,ma io lo sto installando direttamente da ret,questo mi disorienta un po..

----------

## fturco

La procedura non cambia. Il sistema operativo guest (Gentoo) non può sapere che lo si sta installando sotto macchina virtuale piuttosto che su una macchina reale. Con VirtualBox basta creare un'immagine di dimensioni appropriate (20 GB se vuoi installare pacchetti grossi come LibreOffice o Firefox, altrimenti suppongo bastino 10-15 GB) e inserire nell'unità ottica virtuale la ISO scaricata. Poi lanci la macchina virtuale e dovrebbe partire il CD di Gentoo. A quel punto basta seguire il manuale a partire dal capitolo 3. Se invece preferisci la versione italiana dell'handbook vai qui. La versione italiana non è aggiornata quanto quella originale in inglese ma non dovresti avere problemi di sorta. Prima o poi devo decidermi a riprendere il lavoro delle traduzioni da inglese a italiano della documentazione ufficiale di Gentoo...  :Rolling Eyes:  Lo stage3 lo dovrai scaricare quando sarai giunto al capitolo 5.

----------

## kalgan

ho fatto esattamente ciò che mi ha detto,ma al momento dell'installazione mi da l'errore seguente:

unable to boot -please use a kernel appropriate for you cpu...cosa vuol dire?cosa ho sbagliato?

specifica dicendo che il kernel richiede una x86 cpu ma che io ho una i686....ma io ho un i3!non è un i686...

----------

## fturco

Allora diciamo che se usi VirtualBox non devi tenere in considerazione l'architettura del sistema host, bensì quella del guest. Devi vedere se hai creato un'immagine Virtualbox a 32-bit o a 64-bit. Nel primo caso devi utilizzare l'ISO x86 obbligatoriamente, nel secondo caso puoi utilizzare sia l'ISO x86 sia quello amd64 (ma ti consiglio quest'ultimo). Probabilmente hai creato un'immagine VirtualBox a 32-bit ma stai utilizzando l'ISO amd64. O perlomeno è l'unica spiegazione che mi viene in mente.

----------

## kalgan

per ora ho rimosso la macchina vecchia(doveva essere a 32 bit..)adesso ne creo un altra a 64 bit e utilizzo l'iso che ho scaricato...vi faccio sapere..

----------

## pierino_89

Semmai dovresti fare il contrario, perché puoi far girare i686 (x86 - 32bit) su amd64 (x86_64, 64bit) ma non il contrario.

----------

## kalgan

risolto:con la 64 bit e la iso che ho scaricato va apposto.adesso ha cominciato l'installazione,arriva un punto in cui mi richiede di compilare un campo livecd#_ cosa ci devo mettere?

----------

## pierino_89

Compilare un campo? A me quella sembrerebbe una shell   :Razz: 

A meno che non sia quella dei parametri di boot, in tal caso "help" dovrebbe dirti tutto ciò che ti serve. Ma un "enter" di solito basta.

----------

## kalgan

grazie mille  :Very Happy:  tutto risolto!  :Smile: 

----------

